

SXSWeek 2010 (March 12-20) Panel Picker - spencerfry
http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/
Who all is going? Anyone else submit a panel?
======
spencerfry
These are mine:

Making The Leap From Consulting To Web Product Company: <http://bit.ly/120FwV>

Get Scientific: What to Track to Grow Your Business: <http://bit.ly/1IcQ2P>

Any other Hacker News people submit panels?

~~~
bscofield
I did -

Mind Control: Psychology for the Web: <http://bit.ly/HUyl9>

Difficult Domains: Alternative Databases for the Web: <http://bit.ly/9sK0a>

(Hmm, guess adding "for the Web" wasn't required after all :)

------
sh1mmer
Shameless self-promotion:

My YQL talk: <http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/4620>

My e-Gov talk with the fine folks at the City of SF:
<http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/4607>

------
zain
Mine's a humorous topic :)

"The Ballmer Peak: How Alcohol Intake Affects Coding"

<http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/3115>

